# www.spylog.com



## Mr.Cool

I was cleaning out my cookies when I came across www.spylog.com.  When I looked it up on google I found that it was written in another language, or so I think.  Does anyone know what spylog.com is or what it does.  All the help would be appreciated.


----------



## PC eye

*AWT SpyLog 2.02 *


*freelance cgi programmer*

Keep track of all hits and clicks on your Web pages.

AWT Spylog is a program designed to store and record all hits to your Web pages. It can be used on any amount of pages simultaneously. AWT runs on NT or Unix and requires minimal setup and also logs data to a simple textual database. AWT Spylog will show you all of your Web statistics including visits, unique visitors, pages, hits, referral links, referral hosts, browsers, colors depth and more. Get all of the advantages of costly counter programs for free. _*Freeware*_.
http://www.alyakweb.com/download1.shtml The other link is an ad in other languages for this freeware utility.


----------



## Mr.Cool

Ok great, Thanks


----------



## PC eye

When you are uncertain about any web site found just take the name like spylog there without the www or com and simply run a search. You will usually find a good number of sites similar to that.


----------

